# Any Opinions on a Toolex "Shop Smith"?



## Lefty (Apr 2, 2014)

I have come across a virtually unused Toolex Shop Smith clone. To make it even more appealing, it is local, and can be mine for a very good price. Has anyone here used one, or the real Shop Smith V? I think this piece of equipment could really open up a lot of options, from Boards, to stands, to better/more consistent sayas, handles and brushes.

Any opinions, guys? Marko, I believe you had one for a while, am I correct?

Thanks!


----------



## sachem allison (Apr 2, 2014)

my dad has a Shop smith Mark V sitting unused in his garage for the last 30+ years and every attachment you can imagine.


----------



## Lefty (Apr 2, 2014)

I wish I could just buy from you...how was it? As good as advertised?


----------



## Marko Tsourkan (Apr 4, 2014)

I have Shopsmith belt sander and band saw. Those are best of the Mark V attachments Shopsmith produced. I don't know much about the clone but doubt it is of better quality than Shopsmith. My advice would be to buy best quality tools you can afford that you will actually use. Nice to have tools are endless, must have, are not so many. The latter are worth the extra $$ as they will improve your quality and productivity.


----------



## sachem allison (Apr 4, 2014)

Lefty said:


> I wish I could just buy from you...how was it? As good as advertised?



shops smith really is worth the dough. great, indestructible tools.


----------



## Lefty (Apr 6, 2014)

I hear ya, Marko. I'd be a fool not to give this a go, I think. The guy bought it, and added attachments made by shopsmith. The variable speeds, disc sander and jointer alone make this worth well above asking price. My wife is telling me to get it, make room for it, and to keep in mind that my next shop will be much bigger (thus, there will be plenty of room for it then). I had a 12" disc coming, but cancelled my order when this became available. It's all coming down to space now. Wil it fit...?i sure hope so!


----------

